# Been there done that now what



## kickboxmom (Jan 6, 2003)

Had a TERRIBLE experience (long story)with Endoscopy and colonoscopy both came back "normal" at first blood work showed possible Sprue (wheat/Gluten intolerance)but nope..now I am to take Citracil and deal with it. I cannot eat ANYTHING without being sick...was down to 98 pounds (I am 5'4") and looks like that is where I am headed again now..I cannot get any help..am on anti depressants and anxiety pills as well as Hyoscamine twice a day which I have stepped up to three times a day with No results. HATE having to go back to the Wheat free diet..but it seems to be the only thing that works....have had all the tests...do I need to switch dr's?


----------



## jefe (Jan 6, 2003)

Try acupncture, it's been round for thousands of years and gave me some relief. If your insurance will go for it, I would try another doctor as long as that doesn't mean enduring the same tests all over again


----------



## Sues (Dec 5, 2001)

Hi, Don't give up...what your experiencing is the same "stuff" just about all of us have been given thru the years dealing with IBS-C-D. This is probably going to be terribly discouraging to hear, but I have had IBS for over 35 yrs and only now have they given it a name.. But keep trying, stay off the wheat, if that helps, I have done the same..got away from all the sweets, (which helped in lots of other ways too), stay away from "fast food", there are loaded with lots of sugar, starches anywayExercise helps and peaceful thoughts and the support of caring people around you. And by the way, I am still doing tests to find the cause, still reading, etc..Sue


----------

